# Cassette for 105 9-speed?



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Can I (actually my brother in law) use a Tiagra or Ultegra 9-speed cassette with his 105 9-speed group?

Please pardon this Campagnolo guy's ignorance, and thank you in advance.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes. You can use any 9 speed cassette that is Shimano-SRAM spaced with any 9 speed Shimano-SRAM shifting bike. Its all interchangeable. Just like all 9 speed Camapgnolo cassettes from Mirage to Record work with all 9 speed Camapgnolo shifters/derailleurs from Mirage to Record.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Good. That's what I hoped, thanks. Now we shall turn my brother in law from a masher into a spinner.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

The 9-speed is very versatile. I just put an 11-34 cassette on my Trek 1.5 triple for steep hills in Tuscany.


----------

